# Warrior winch plate fabbed w/pics!



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

I couldnt find a winch plate for a Warrior so I went to my scrap pile and dug out some steel and started thinking. Here's what I came up with:

This is the plate that attaches to the frame. Bolted and welded to the frame.










This is the mount all fabbed up.



















And here is the winch mounted to the plate.










And yes those ARE zip-ties holding the plastics on. LOL! As much as I work on and add to this bike its faster than messing with the screws. When I get it the way I want it and I am done the screws will go back in.


----------



## outdoorfan (Sep 22, 2011)

A fairlead is nice, but I think you can get by fine without it. 

Do you still want me to shoot a couple pictures of my mount setup?


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got a fairlead roller. I just need to fab a bumper that will house that and the headlights. Yes, please snap some quick shots of the mount. Thanks!


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like a solid start for sure.


----------



## outdoorfan (Sep 22, 2011)

Hope this helps


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for those pics. I dont think I was clear when I asked so Ill clarify a little. I am looking for pics of the plow blade and how it attaches to the push bar and how you angle it. Though these pics are a big help as well!


----------



## outdoorfan (Sep 22, 2011)

Here ya go.


----------



## warrior88 (Oct 18, 2011)

YES!! Thank you, that is exactly what i needed. I have searched and searched but turned up nothing. this site is awesome. Yall are so helpful.


----------

